# I have a question about open halter classes.



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

In an open halter class, do the horses have to be either stock type or hunter type?

If you showed a breed that didn't fall into either of those categories, could you still do well?




I wanted to show my mare in halter at some point, and I think she looks more stock type than anything else. But if somebody judged her AS a stock type horse, she wouldn't fair well.

And then my gelding... he's a Paso Fino, so he wouldn't fall into either category. How would he be judged?




Gelding: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3109/3127495330_1a098a9485_b.jpg

Mare: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3045/3121172135_c9811cfd80_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/3121172183_8dd35d6f61_b.jpg





What do you think?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

In open halter class the judge is supposed to review based on the correct breed characterisitics for the breed of the horse shown. The unfortunate thing is the judge may not not what is correct for a particular breed and may only place the breeds s/he is comfortable with.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

mls said:


> In open halter class the judge is supposed to review based on the correct breed characterisitics for the breed of the horse shown. The unfortunate thing is the judge may not not what is correct for a particular breed and may only place the breeds s/he is comfortable with.


 

Ah, I see. How do they know what breed of horse is being shown? Do you have to say when you register for the class or something?


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

They might ask what breed and age they are. At our local shows they have Atock or pleasure type. So if I were you, if they are not stock horses show them in a pleasure or hunter class.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

cowgirlfitzy said:


> They might ask what breed and age they are. At our local shows they have Atock or pleasure type. So if I were you, if they are not stock horses show them in a pleasure or hunter class.


 

Okay, thanks.


----------

